# Suggestion for Cabinet



## aashish75 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am looking for a cabinet to replace the old cabinet of Home PC. It's used for web surfing and videos. The configuration is as follows:

Intel Core 2 duo, DG31PR board, Corsair cx430, 3 GB Ram, 250 GB HDD, DVD/RW, Ndivida 520.

Will upgrade to new HDD soon. 

Since there is no AC in our house, good ventilation is necessary as temp in summer goes to 47 Degree Celsius !!!


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

Budget for cabinet ?


----------



## aashish75 (Dec 27, 2012)

Around 3K.


----------



## Myth (Dec 31, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is good option too: 
Antec ONE S3 Mid Tower Cabinet - Antec: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 31, 2012)

You can go with Cooler Master K380 it has 1 USB 3.0 and transparent side window...And the looks are also good.it comes with one RED LED fan preinstalled at front
Theitdepot - Cooler Master K380 USB 3.0 With Side Window ATX Mid Tower Computer Case For APAC Only (RC-K380-KWN1)
OR you can go with Cooler Master K350
Buy Cooler Master K350 Gaming Cabinet in Mumbai India


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can select Antec or NZXT Gamma from below based on your budget.
Theitdepot - Top 9 Products
Adding 2 or more fans will help to increase the cooling.Go through the section for the fan suggestions.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 10, 2013)

Bitfenix Merc Alpha!! @ 2.7K


----------



## N@m@n (Jan 11, 2013)

nzxt gamma 2.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

Options are:
1. NZXTGamma
2. NZXT Source 210
3. Bitfenix Merc Alpha


----------



## debarshi (Jan 11, 2013)

Just keep in mind that cabinets are no more available in Flipkart except Corsair 300r, 400r AND CM HAF 912

I wouldnt recommend that anyway, waaay overpriced


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 11, 2013)

Simply get this:
Cooler Master K380 CPU Cabinet - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 12, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Just keep in mind that cabinets are no more available in Flipkart except Corsair 300r, 400r AND CM HAF 912
> 
> I wouldnt recommend that anyway, waaay overpriced



Umm, I don't know why, flipkart recently removed all the chassis from their listing excet for those three.
Anyway, flipkart were overpriced, always.


----------

